# Any Manual Transmission drivers?



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Any other manual transmission uber drivers out there? Are you tired of hearing "wow, haven't seen a manual in ages" like I am?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Manual transmission??? -o:
Why ya workin’ so hard? :thumbdown:


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Currently its my only car, and I actually enjoy manual over auto in normal circumstances. I purchased this car without knowing Id do uber ,because it was a manual. Now I kinda do wish I had a automatic, more so that passengers stop asking me and commenting about my car, and some riders seem to don't like riding in a manual even tho my shifting is smooth as molasses.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

I typically prefer a manual. Had them for years. Don't sell fullsize pickups with them at any trim level above base model, so I couldn't get one on this vehicle.

Have another RX8 on the horizon. Wife wants a Jeep. Those will both be manuals. Doubt I do rideshare in either (although the top down jeep might be an interesting RS vehicle on nice days)


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

rider: "Wow, you don't see that every day!"
me: "I do."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AcSlater said:


> Any other manual transmission uber drivers out there? Are you tired of hearing "wow, haven't seen a manual in ages" like I am?


Does a Flintstone car count


----------



## Outlaw (Oct 22, 2019)

I Uber in my WRX. Passengers love getting a ride in a sporty type car and driving the stick shift has actually gotten me a couple of 5 star ratings for being "old school". Lol


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Drove a manual for many many years. Last car being a VW GLI. Which I loved loved loved. Was such a fun car to drive. Sometimes miss the manual, but mostly for the extra power. Current car I fondly call "Gutless", because it has no power compared to that VW 2 liter turbo.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a 2000 Insight with manual transmission and a 1985 GLH with manual transmission.
I use the Insight to deliver food.


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

I uber with a manual and its funny how some people dont notice or pay attention unless I downshift to speed up quickly and then they are like omg its a stick. And how they didnt know they still made cars with manual transmissions. So i just point to the gear shifter and say yep they still exist. Then you get people who as soon as they get in before they even close the door they start telling me about driving one back in the day and they go on forever about it. Now what really had people talking was the truck i started doing uber with because 1st they were confused bc this giant lifted loud country looking truck was supposed to be their uber and then when they would get in they would be like they didnt even know they made big trucks with manual trans. The good thing is at least it gives a good topic of mutual interest to talk about for the ride. I only drive manuals bc i feel more in control and most of the cars i have had have unrelaible or probalematic automatic options and the autos had no pick up. And at least i know if my battery dies i can push it down the street, pop the clutch and im off.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Outlaw said:


> I Uber in my WRX. Passengers love getting a ride in a sporty type car and driving the stick shift has actually gotten me a couple of 5 star ratings for being "old school". Lol


Dumb dude to use a nice car like that for Uber


----------



## Outlaw (Oct 22, 2019)

Syn said:


> Dumb dude to use a nice car like that for Uber


Uber pays for it and all the mods on it. Nothing like having a car pay for itself.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Outlaw said:


> Uber pays for it and all the mods on it. Nothing like having a car pay for itself.


True, but its also a bad business if you driver Uber just to pay car & mods. Smart decision would be to car pay for itself + a lot of extra cash. I managed to pay off my car and save almost $60,000 from Uber over the past 3 years.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I dont Uber with it as it is a 2 door but i own a 2013 Chevy Camaro SS with a manual transmission


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Syn said:


> True, but its also a bad business if you driver Uber just to pay car & mods. Smart decision would be to car pay for itself + a lot of extra cash. I managed to pay off my car and save almost $60,000 from Uber over the past 3 years.


Yes, let Uber pay for the nice car/truck that you don't Uber with.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

AcSlater said:


> Currently its my only car, and I actually enjoy manual over auto in normal circumstances. I purchased this car without knowing Id do uber ,because it was a manual. Now I kinda do wish I had a automatic, more so that passengers stop asking me and commenting about my car, and some riders seem to don't like riding in a manual even tho my shifting is smooth as molasses.


If passengers can tell you are in a manual not an automatic then your "shifting" is not as smooth as molasses.

If it was they wouldn't be able to tell you have changed gear.



Outlaw said:


> I Uber in my WRX. Passengers love getting a ride in a sporty type car and driving the stick shift has actually gotten me a couple of 5 star ratings for being "old school". Lol


I had a WRX for a while, bought brand new in 2004

Did 20mpg on a good day and the suspension was rock hard.

Anybody that uses one for UberX on the rates they pay is delusional.



Outlaw said:


> Uber pays for it and all the mods on it. Nothing like having a car pay for itself.


No, they don't

Uber rates don't even pay for the depreciation.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

They literally see my shift knob and see my arm going thru gears lol, kind of hard not noticing it’s not a manual. They already tell me I have a nice car while getting in so they naturally scope out the interior.

I have 10 cool car badges when I rather have tips...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a manual as a backup Uber/Lyft vehicle. When I first started driving RS it was the only car I owned that qualified so I used it to test the market. Now I have a prius and haven't bad to use the manual but I keep it active in case my Prius is down for any reason. When I would drive the manual most of the college kids had no idea what I was doing with my right hand.


----------

